# Loveland Valley closing April 4th?



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

Loveland Valley is the separate beginner area down the road from the Basin where the real terrain is. Not much going on at Loveland Valley when it's open anyway. Unless you are a beginner, like riding with snot nosed little tykes, or are a ski racer...


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

Loveland is closer to Denver than A-Basin too, but by like 10-15 minutes tops. Loveland is on the east side of Loveland Pass while A-Basin is on the West side. Therefore you drive by Loveland first.


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

if you want to get down with the locals you go to a basin at that time of the year. I'll be there getting my snowsurfslideslushboarding on


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

Yeah, the Valley is just beginner terrain, though I was talking to one of the instructors and he was telling me that there's a run in the trees with some nice drops that pretty much only the instructors hit. According to him it's one of the best runs, albeit short, on the mountain.


----------



## laz167 (Nov 27, 2007)

Ohh..ok thanks for the info guys.


----------



## laz167 (Nov 27, 2007)

I'm really looking into riding those wide open runs that I keep seeing and salivating over in these YouTube videos.


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

That would be The Ridge - Chair 9.

Just gotta get lucky and hit it at the right time. Some of the best turns in CO on a good powder day, but if it hasn't snowed lately, it gets baked, windblown and icy quick. There's almost always some decent turns to be had somewhere on the ridge though, just gotta find the right aspect and be willing to hike to get there.


----------



## laz167 (Nov 27, 2007)

Cool I'm keeping my eye on the weather seems there's another system coming Thursday into Friday so hopefully that will help.


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

When are you coming out?

Also, if it isn't snowing, a warm sunny day can be pretty glorious off of the ridge too. Sweet corn conditions on that type of slope are easily just as good as a powder run.


----------



## laz167 (Nov 27, 2007)

I fly in Friday night ride Saturday only spend family time with the brother and leave Monday morning.


----------



## mojo maestro (Jan 6, 2009)

BurtonAvenger said:


> if you want to get down with the locals you go to a basin at that time of the year. I'll be there getting my snowsurfslideslushboarding on


What he said.......go to A basin........Loveland blows!


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

Saturday could be a really good day. Fairly heavy snowfall is being tentatively called for. If it happens and we get the drips and drabs forecast to lead up to it, then it should be great. 

As far as where to go. That is a good question as both ski areas are mostly above tree line spots. If it's snowing like hell, you are probably not going to want to be above treeline much. You just can't see what you are doing. 

In that situation, I think I have to give the edge to Loveland. They have more below treeline space and less crowds. So if terrain that you would actually want to ride is reduced or closed due to conditions, you'll have less competition at LL. 

On a clear bluebird day after a snow storm, I'd probably say go for A-Basin.


----------



## eastCOASTkills (Aug 5, 2009)

last year i went to colorado to visit schools for a weekend on april 26th and last minute decided to bring my board. The night after i got there Loveland got 2+ feet and i was balls deep below chair 9 (the ridge). hopefully you'll get lucky like i did.


----------



## mojo maestro (Jan 6, 2009)

Hey laz167.......I know a guy....who has a cousin, who knows a guy.......who knows this other dude.... that has some left over 4pak tickets for LL....might save you some cash! PM me for details......


----------



## mani (Feb 6, 2010)

Here are my 2 cents. I'm also from northern NJ and just went out to Co in Jan. I got to tag along on a business trip my wife had in Denver. It only cost me airfare and lift tix. Hotel, meals and rental was paid for by the company. NICE!

I got 3 days of riding in (Loveland, A-basin and Copper). I loved all 3. Loveland was great. I got lucky though, they got a foot the day before and it mostly sunny that day. 

A-basin was my favorite of the three. It was also the most challenging for me. alot of great terrain, rode some of favorite trails ever. I actually debated going back for a second day instead of going to Copper, but said I wanted to try all 3.

Copper was great also, better terrain than Loveland, but not as good as A-basin for me. Had a great day here too. 

I guess my point is you won't go wrong going to either Loveland or A-basin, especially if you ride the Creek. I ride at Gore. But for the extra 10 minutes and I think $10 for the lift ticket, go to A-basin.


----------



## laz167 (Nov 27, 2007)

Sup fellas, so I made it to Loveland for the weekend but only got to ride on Sunday and conditions were whiteout to near blizzard. Got to ride for about 4 hours so I didnt get to wonder all about. Rode the 2chair,4 chair and 1 chair..by far my favorite was the 2 chair with Bennetts Bowl!! That run was awesome and coming from the east coast I really enjoyed the wide open space, since most of our runs are narrow. I didn't ge to make it to the 9 chair where The Ridge is, since the conditions were windy and near whiteout I didnt want to take a chance only to find if it was closed. Next time I'll definitely hit it. As for Colorado Im in Love..The people were really nice and the scenery was awesome..Maybe I'll make it my next home. And by the way I did by a ticket from someone in the parking lot..Maybe thats the guy who knows a guy, Mojo..lol " This is my poor attempt of taking stills while riding"


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

You can always find tix in the parking lot at the Love late season. People realizing they're not gonna use up those 4 packs.


----------



## mojo maestro (Jan 6, 2009)

I told you LL blows..........you should try to see when its really snowin'. Freakin' vertigo....can't tell which way is what!


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

For the record though, Loveland does suck. You should make sure to tell everyone else back home that if they come out they should definitely go to A-Basin instead.


----------



## laz167 (Nov 27, 2007)

Well while I rode Loveland, my brother drove to Breck. He doesn't ride or ski so I didn't really wanna spend the extra time in the car just wanted to ride anything at that point. Definitely next time I'll have more time to plan something longer. Still got to ride so I'm happy with that.


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

I'm joking. Loveland is the shit. It's pretty much the only resort I ride these days.


----------



## oak (Nov 12, 2009)

Anyone riding loveland monday? I will be there if you want to ride hit me up. Any local knowledge would be great!


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

I might be there. Whatever looks to be the best snow day next week I'll be there. I'm flying back east for a week and a half on Friday so whatever day I get up will be my last resort day for the season.


----------



## AcroPhile (Dec 3, 2010)

oak said:


> Anyone riding loveland monday? I will be there if you want to ride hit me up. Any local knowledge would be great!


If you are going to be there hit me up for a few laps down the mountain. Loveland is always a good time and I love going there especially after a good snow even though I have a season pass elsewhere.


----------



## oak (Nov 12, 2009)

Ya i will be there Monday and at abasin Tuesday, just stopping through on my way back to MN. I spent all winter in crested butte(tits btw), it will be fun to ride another resort. Monday will be day 100 of resort riding :thumbsup:


----------

